# Fozy, Davey and Blofeld's Race, OH its on!



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

nice and simple first person to hit 100kg bench press for 5 reps with perfect form

we are all currently benching 80kg or just off for the same amount of reps

winner gets 2 reps because lets face it, one isnt good enough

shall of course be done safely as last thing i want on my conscience is my stupid idea injuring someone

the bench will be of free weight barbell, not DB's or smithys

GAME ON!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

23-6-2008

latest lifts

Bench press

70kg - 10

75kg - 8

80kg - 6


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

What does the winner get? the other two guys girlfriends for a night?:laugh:

best to make it high stakes it will add to your motivation.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Dang, now it's getting serious! Hmmm, how about 2 reps and Carly's hotpants? :thumb:

Opps, lets forget I said that before this becomes another "Carly's hotpants" thread. :whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i tried 77.5 today and really struggled to get 5 reps but game on!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

wogihao said:


> What does the winner get?


The right to say they are one step closer to being real men...I stress the *one* in one step

Are people going to list the methods they use as there are some very good ways of doing it rather than banging your head against the wall with small loading


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you guys keeping to your current workouts or solely concentrating on Bench? No one has asked so I thought I would


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

manson said:


> Are you guys keeping to your current workouts or solely concentrating on Bench? No one has asked so I thought I would


I am going to bench 10x10 5 times a week for the next six/nine months and nothing else, only joking i am going to stick with my own routine.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> The right to say they are one step closer to being real men...I stress the *one* in one step
> 
> Are people going to list the methods they use as there are some very good ways of doing it rather than banging your head against the wall with small loading


To be honest its the small progressive loading for me, don't know much else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

im glad this has got some interest

well im keeping current workout definitely i don't want the rest of my body to lag because im focusing on the bench

if the other two wanna change thats cool

uumm methods in doing so

im thinking of really hitting my diet hard

its been lagging abit lately and although im making gains i think putting the diet back into form will help speed up the process

im then just gonna update this thread with my lifts accomplished and the ones... i havent hehehe

how about the two 'losers' although thats a harsh term have to post a picture on uk-muscle in cross dress:lol: with some classic muscle poses

hahahaha:ban:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> im glad this has got some interest
> 
> well im keeping current workout definitely i don't want the rest of my body to lag because im focusing on the bench
> 
> ...


Ha ha lol:lol:

Its easy to say when your already winning!:laugh: If my mates got hold of it my life wouldn't be worth living!! :death: though it would add an added incentive.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> im glad this has got some interest
> 
> well im keeping current workout definitely i don't want the rest of my body to lag because im focusing on the bench
> 
> ...


PMSL. Now that really does make it serious!!! lol. 

I changed routine on monday, I'm doing 5x5 so it's a bit new to me, but I'll still be keeping a pretty standard routine, no extra benching to try and get ahead.

I did chest today:

1x5 @ 60

1x5 @ 70

1x5 @ 75

1x5 @ 80 (but form bad and last 1 was slightly assisted)

1x5 @ 75 form dropped a bit on this last set, I think I had 2 good presses and 3 bad ones where I didn't touch the chest.

So, looks like I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> To be honest its the small progressive loading for me, don't know much else.


drop me a PM and I will give you an unfair advantage

And before every bicep boy PMs me asking for gear, fcuk off, this is information on training not dballz, cree-ittin *n* mega mazz shakez


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> drop me a PM and I will give you an unfair advantage
> 
> And before every bicep boy PMs me asking for gear, fcuk off, this is information on training not dballz, cree-ittin *n* mega mazz shakez


Doohhhhhhhhh:confused1: :confused1:

thats` me stuffed :lol: :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Blofeld do you have a journal?


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Blofeld do you have a journal?


No, I'm thinking perhaps I should start one now though.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

chest today shall update my journal in abit

good news for you boys though, i've dropped the weight down, i wasnt happy with my form

i've brought it back down to 77.5kg for 8 reps, when i was hitting 80kg i wasnt going right down to my chest and i just felt i was cheating myself


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good luck guys and may the best man win!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

winger said:


> Good luck guys and may the best man win!


so we all lose?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> so we all lose?


LOL. Ok may the stronger man win. :thumbup1:

How to improve your bench press. This should keep you guys busy..Click here.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Just a quick update from my journal:

*Monday 30th June*

*
*

*
*Flat bench press:

1x5 @ 60 - fine

1x5 @ 70 - not too bad, felt heavier than last time

1x5 @ 75 - felt real heavy today, not too good

1x5 @ 75 - not going deep enough, felt too heavy

1x5 @ 70 - better


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Progessive overload id imagine your all looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

top post winger, reps!

blofeld looks like we hit the same problem lol

i use more energy keeping the bar under control on the heavier weights and so am knackered and form goes to hell

bit by bit we'll get there!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

good luck boyo's.... oh and we want a video to prove you can do it too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

what do you want us to wear in this video?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> what do you want us to wear in this video?


clothes :confused1:

now i know why your struggling to reach 100kg... your using all your energy to decide if y-fronts are ok to bench in! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> what do you want us to wear in this video?


You'll be wearing high heels, fishnet stockings, mini-skirt and a crop top in your video. (With full make-up). As for me, I'll be wearing my normal training attire. :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

hahahah oohh you gits!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

What about a pair of red pants like wogi's? Or some "pants magic" Marks and Spencer brown and mustard yellow Y fronts. And some white sports socks pulled up just below the knee...Just an idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha just like one of those hot 70's chicks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My update: went for 5 sets for the first time.

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5,5,5 77.5kg

I stuck with 77.5kg on the bench press today but did 5 sets for the first time, 4th was hard work and the 5th wasn't as deep and a bit worrying when you don't have a spotter/training partner.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Just thought I'd shove a rocket up your ass fella's.... I pushed out 5 reps at 85kg today!!!

Bring it on.......


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This will be a fun thread...I will be willing to offer some philosophies but only to a open board ...no pm's please...


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> This will be a fun thread...I will be willing to offer some philosophies but only to a open board ...no pm's please...


Feel free.... we need all the help we can get!!!  Personally, I'm struggling a bit on form. I find the problem being to bring the bar right down to my chest, my shoulder blades are pushing my back off the bench.... it doesn't feel right, but I get this with any weight on the BB not just heavier weights.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

bah! nice one mate!

aye thats exactly the same reason i brought the weight down because it wasnt touching my chest... i didnt think it was fair:innocent: *guilt guilt guilt*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

IMHO- It's all about the approach of the bench and the mindset in which you create just prior to your approach...The power lifter will draw from many sources but all for the same reason...Mental anguish. Find what works for you and on approach clear your mind and think of nothing but that image...Make it ritualistic and due it before every lift...Once seated on the bench with your butt at the very end...lie down. Squeeze your sholder blades together and push yourself towards the bench the bar is on keeping your shoulder blades together until your eyes are below the bar. Slowly relax your shoulder but don't losen up. Find your grip. Pick a spot on the ceiling and don't lose it. Push bar off rack and hold in a position directly above your nips...Come down in a swift medium speed and just as the bar taps your sternum envision a piece of TNT exploding in the middle of your chest and push for all your worth while concentrating on keeping your elbows in, exhaling on the push...Keep your feet firmly planted on the ground and use your legs to push but you must and I repeat must only push with your legs if you can do so without your butt coming off the bench. Triceps play a major factor in a high benching ability so you will have to pay a little more attention to specific exercises for triceps that are designed for this reason...Again JMO...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

reps for that cellarat, painted a good picture

will have to admit my frame of mind isnt very explosive in the gym as of late, in abit of a day dream

blodfeld has kicked me up the **** though, i have a competitive mind, i used to embarrass the ex lol

will have to get my mind in gear and think about the lifts and that only


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Heh heh. To be honest dave, I'm looking at your pic, and thinking your a lot bigger than me..... but you would look sooo great posing in a mini-skirt!!!

:thumb:

LMAO.

to be fair, I think I'm a bit heavier than you (12st 10lb) but your shape and definition looks great at the moment. I'm hoping when I finish putting weight on and switch to a "maintenance diet" I'll start looking a lot better than I do at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

hahaha ill let you choose the colour 

i got another stone to go and then im going to try my first cut, best of luck mate!


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

You too buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You guys might want to try this too.

After you bench press do one or two more sets with your hands closer together to strengthen the triceps, then next bench workout do one or two sets with a 1 second pause at the bottom and explode up with a normal grip.

Like Cellaratt said, explode on the bottom. They interviewed all the top bench pressers and all of them had a little bit different things to say but every one of them said to explode off of the bottom. Pauses off of the chest should help with that.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats the latest! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

shall try and break the 80kg hold on monday


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Anyone know how fozy is getting on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

BB press

75 - 10

77.5 - 8

80 - 5

82.5 - 3

i shall break this 80kg hold i swear! even if i goes up one rep a week!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk, your avatar looks like you should be doing reps with 225lbs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i am but they are assisted by three blokes

hahaha na my 12 stone @ss is kinda deceiving


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Blofeld said:


> Anyone know how fozy is getting on?


Unfortunately i am still struggling on 77.5kg:cursing: I shall quitely sit in the corner and watch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

ooii fozy no you shall not sit in the corner

hows the diet?

we are all gonna get to this 100 together mate like it or not although 90 sounds like a cliff and half lol

hows ya been in general? diet and training? enthusiasm lacking? i often get a very sh!tty week and most definitely not thinking positive


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been eating lots, my squats and deadlifting have been coming on well just seem to of stalled/lost some strength on bench. I am going to maintain for the next couple of weeks and then going to come down a bit and then hit it hard after a rest and hopefully make some progress. 80 seems like a mountain at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

same mate, progress was going well and now i seem to be struggling well to get above 80 comfortably lol

patience is key


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Good luck guys!

What better way to motivate your training? I would've loved to have been on the band wagon as 100kg bench is my goal too, but I'm pretty much where you guys began...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Been eating lots, my squats and deadlifting have been coming on well just seem to of stalled/lost some strength on bench. I am going to maintain for the next couple of weeks and then going to come down a bit and then hit it hard after a rest and hopefully make some progress. 80 seems like a mountain at the moment.


Did you get that advice from Lost Soul ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> 80 seems like a mountain at the moment.


This might sound like snake oil but if you could imagine in your head the weight (80) is light and you imagine yourself lifting it easy and feeling light that will help for sure.

When I get ready for that one set to failure (H.I.T.) I pace in front of the bench slapping my quads psyching myself up, that's just me though.

You could also load the bar up at 100 kg and take the bar down slow and have a buddy lift it back up for you. It gets your body used to the weight, just a thought.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

winger said:


> This might sound like snake oil but if you could imagine in your head the weight (80) is light and you imagine yourself lifting it easy and feeling light that will help for sure.
> 
> When I get ready for that one set to failure (H.I.T.) I pace in front of the bench slapping my quads psyching myself up, that's just me though.
> 
> *You could also load the bar up at 100 kg and take the bar down slow and have a buddy lift it back up for you. It gets your body used to the weight, just a thought.*


Someone in my gym I was chatting to advised me to try doing some of this too, I'm gonna try this next week.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Blofeld said:


> Someone in my gym I was chatting to advised me to try doing some of this too, I'm gonna try this next week.


i do that at the end of every chest workout, completely rips your chest apart, the pumps are awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

i really want to try that but my spotter wouldnt be able to lift it off my chest

suppose i could use the smithy.....


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Negatives - get two spotters, one at each end of the bar to lift. They are ace for increasing your pb


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

cheers jimmy mate!

i never though of negatives to be fair


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i really want to try that but my spotter wouldnt be able to lift it off my chest


You would be surprised...I spot my partner benching 550 lbs...And I only weighed 155 lbs. They aren't taking all the weight off...just enough to enable you to make the lift...Even if you fail. you are still pushing most the weight and they are only lifting a little...so whats your next excuse...lol...?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> suppose i could use the smithy.....


No smithy. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

hahaha dammit ive been foiled

uuuhhh my spotter has no hands


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hahaha dammit ive been foiled
> 
> uuuhhh my spotter has no hands


He must be pretty wound up all the time if he can't pleasure himself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

hes got one of these on order

ebaums!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hes got one of these on order
> 
> ebaums!


 The T-Rex 5000 :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hes got one of these on order
> 
> ebaums!


Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i really want to try that but my spotter wouldnt be able to lift it off my chest
> 
> suppose i could use the smithy.....


Its all in your mind mate, as said above, a spotter doesn't take as much as you think, Ive asked spotters in the past if I had the weight and they've said yes, when all the time Ive thought they'd more or less taken the load themselves...all in the mind.

Slap that fookin 100kg on mate and channel the aggression into getting it up just once, act like you've just got hold of a bloke who's tried abusing your mum....works for me, well I think of other sh1t that gets me angry :whistling: ...like the missus.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Its all in your mind mate, as said above, a spotter doesn't take as much as you think, Ive asked spotters in the past if I had the weight and they've said yes, when all the time Ive thought they'd more or less taken the load themselves...all in the mind.
> 
> Slap that fookin 100kg on mate and channel the aggression into getting it up just once, act like you've just got hold of a bloke who's tried abusing your mum....works for me, *well I think of other sh1t that gets me angry *
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, just like me.....she's so fcukin annoying....

I always think of that time when I was happily bumming the dog, ya know, proper getting into it, and the missus happened to walk in just as I was finishing...

stupid woman....she's always getting involved when she doesn't need to :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah mate, just like me.....she's so fcukin annoying....
> 
> I always think of that time when I was happily bumming the dog, ya know, proper getting into it, and the missus happened to walk in just as I was finishing...
> 
> ...


pmsl...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Is the bold git still training?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> ooii fozy no you shall not sit in the corner
> 
> hows the diet?
> 
> ...


Ha...Nobody sticks fozy in the corner.. :lol:

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

hahahaha fvck guys you make me crease!

right chest tonight! 100kg is coming my way! even though im abit hesitant and dont really want to do it i feel i owe to you lot to stop being a fanny for five minutes lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> hahahaha fvck guys you make me crease!
> 
> right chest tonight! 100kg is coming my way! even though im abit hesitant and dont really want to do it i feel i owe to you lot to stop being a fanny for five minutes lol


Good luck...i don't want to see an injury thread tomorrow...Help both my shoulders and elbows are dislocated!!!


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

LOL, you going for the 100kg tonight are you mate? what time you get back from training.... I'll log in and read the results in the "injuries" section. heh heh.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck dude...I think you'll be surprised


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha guys i wont be here tomoz, i plan the next two weeks calling help from within the bench


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You can do it.

Whatever you do, just remember what I put on my previous post a page back. It'll make you get that 100kg. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

your misses walking in on you rogering a dog.... copy that mate!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

*BB press*

60 - 10 (warm up)

90 - 3

85 - 5

all perfect form

*DB incline press*

25 - 10

27.5 - 8

30 - 6

ok i wimped out of 100kg but still

also last week where i couldn't move 30kg DB's off my chest (maybe fatigue) i easily (NOT) kicked out 6


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

damn man, good stuff matey. I can push the same weight but not got decent form with it, far from it. The 85kg and 90kg presses are not even full ones to the chest yet.

I just changed up my routine starting today, so back on DB's for a bit, managed 37.5's but no chance with the 40's. I was like WTF???? lol. I'll be having a go on the bench alternate weeks I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

ive never done flat bench with DB's

maybe i should hhmm

i worked up my own fear that my arms were going to buckle under the extra weight lol, mind games are a bitch!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> ive never done flat bench with DB's
> 
> maybe i should hhmm
> 
> i worked up my own fear that my arms were going to buckle under the extra weight lol, mind games are a bitch!


Dude...you gotta do flat bench with DB's, it will help strengthen your stablizers and increase your overall strength on bench...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh i was thinking about it earlier on tonight

shall switch each week


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> *BB press*
> 
> 60 - 10 (warm up)
> 
> ...


Very good lifts on the bench.

I might be a late entry for this race. Only messing. Today i did.

30kg x 12

50kg x 8

55kg x 5, 4

Incline dumbbell press

17.5kg dumbbells x 10

20kg dumbells x 8

22.5kg dumbbells x 6,5

Youll probably achieve your goal quicker by lifting the heavier weights like your doing. Go for that 100kg next time, or even 91kg.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> *BB press*
> 
> 60 - 10 (warm up)
> 
> ...


If you get 5 with 85k you can do one with 100k now step up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> *BB press*
> 
> 60 - 10 (warm up)
> 
> ...


If you can do 90kg for 3 reps, I don't care what max rep calculator you use....you should and can lift 100kg for 1.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

leave me alone

doing dumbbells next week, if i got enough energy i shall try 100kg for 1


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Have to agree with the general consensus Davy. time to man up me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

bah dammit to hell!

fine 100kg for 1 next week!

but the week after that shall be DB work, then back to BB the following week lol and so on


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> bah dammit to hell!
> 
> fine 100kg for 1 next week!
> 
> but the week after that shall be DB work, then back to BB the following week lol and so on


If you don't do it....were sending Robsta round... :whistling:

Don't even think about the weight mate, you've done 90kg, what is 10kg more, and for only one, just get angry, phyche yourself and just prove you can do it, once its done, you'll not look back.

ps; don't think about the weight.

pps; don't think about the weight.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

COME ON DAVE...... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Five-O said:


> If you don't do it....*were sending Robsta round*... :whistling:
> 
> Don't even think about the weight mate, you've done 90kg, what is 10kg more, and for only one, just get angry, phyche yourself and just prove you can do it, once its done, you'll not look back.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

it will be done!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

After you blast through that weight and get off the bench...you'll snort with laghter at the ease...then wipe the snot off your nose and pick the next weight to conquer...do it...I dare ya...you wont...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> After you blast through that weight and get off the bench...you'll snort with laghter at the ease...then wipe the snot off your nose and pick the next weight to conquer...do it...I dare ya...you wont...


Double dare....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

whats the dare?

the snort with laughter or wiping my nose?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> whats the dare?
> 
> the snort with laughter or wiping my nose?


The bench...silly...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

GL guys it sounds like good fun! Do you all know each other then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

nope

just the fact our lifting stats are very similar so thought what the hell!


----------



## Lea (May 7, 2008)

has no one suggested partial reps using a power rack yet?

Its an old schoolpower lifting routine that gets you pressing the weigt between two points, it allows the joints and muscles to grow accustomed to higher weight throughout the rep range but in stages.

Good luck on getting the 100 by the way


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lea said:


> has no one suggested partial reps using a power rack yet?
> 
> Its an old schoolpower lifting routine that gets you pressing the weigt between two points, it allows the joints and muscles to grow accustomed to higher weight throughout the rep range but in stages.
> 
> Good luck on getting the 100 by the way


Thanks, whats a power rack? Is it like a smith machine?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Power Racks...


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck dudes.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Power Racks...


Thanks, i wish my gym had one of these.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Like others have said, it's all in the mind. Believe and you will achieve.

So what are all of your stats now then?


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Well, I'm up to 87.5kg with awfull form. Going to drop down a bit and try to work back up again, also added some negative work and close grip work to strengthen my triceps... hoping this will help a bit.

I'm not going to be training much for the next week as I'm getting married tomorrow so things are pretty hectic at the moment, but as soon as that's all done with I'll be planning on hitting the bench like a tonne of bricks!!! :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats and hope the wedding goes well tomorrow


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck for the big day tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulation on your wedding tommorrow...have a great night bro...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

congrats buddy!

bench press the wife on the honey moon?!


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats on the wedding bro. How did the big day go?

Fantastic I hope.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bump..?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------

